# Router Table from recycled table saw



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

So I've been wanting a better router table with a lift, and I had this old 8" craftsman table saw with a cast iron table top just rusting away. So the innovative genius (or the cheap skate :thumbsup in me went to work, even used the lift mechanism from the old table saw blade lift :yes: Its not the prettiest but hey I believe it will work, I haven't built the dust collection for it yet cause its still unorganized in my brain :huh: And also want to build a storage cabinet around it for router bit storage and such. The last pic is the old router table that needs recycled (hmmm wonder what that be REbuilt into) :shifty:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretty interesting idea.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like a great idea. Your fence can ride in the two miter tracks and new zero clearance inserts will be easy to make. But can you get the router close enough to the underside of the table to get the bit out far enough on top? Isn't there cast iron ribbing right next to the saw slot?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent reuse of an old tool.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> Looks like a great idea. Your fence can ride in the two miter tracks and new zero clearance inserts will be easy to make. But can you get the router close enough to the underside of the table to get the bit out far enough on top? Isn't there cast iron ribbing right next to the saw slot?


I also will use the fence of the tablesaw :thumbsup: As far as getting the router close enough to the top, so far I got the tip of the router collet even with the top of the table, I have been trimming the router carrier top and bottom to get it to go high enough and then to get low enough to get the bit below the top. Oh the joys of engineering on the fly!! :icon_smile:

By the way, I welcome any critic or idea anyone may have :yes:


----------

